# Newbie from Central Texas



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here and new to bees. Been trying to do all my research before trying this new endeavor. I'll be attending my very first bee meeting tomorrow evening and planning to go to "bee school" in the spring.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to Beesource. You will find this forum both informative and entertaining. Good Luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy BeckyP!!
Well wishes and good luck with the bees!!!


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Mid April I am getting rid of my highly aggressive queen that has a suspected high percentage of African DNA if you want her. I could give you some of her bees too if you wanted a Nuc. I mean what better way then to start with the worst bees behavior. 

That's not going to happen as I won't allow that. I'm done with mean bees. My suggestion is to start with a Nuc box of bees with 5 frames of bees from a bee keeper that is local. Ask your local bee club chapter if someone is willing to let you purchase a Nuc for say........ $150


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the new hobby! You'll find that bees become addictive quite rapidly, enjoy the ride!


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the welcomes!

frustrateddrone, yeah, I think I'll pass on those, LOL, I want nice sweet girls. What you are talking about is exactly what I was thinking about doing. I'm going to a meeting tonight. I'm really hoping I can find someone here that will take me under their wing and let me work with them this year and plan for my own bees next year. I'm kinda interested in the long lang type hives, I think that's what they call them, top bar with lang frames.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see you make it online, have fun at your meeting ...................... and sit still and listen, don't walk around..... LOL JK about the last part LOL


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Harley. You know me well, I'll try to get the remainder of my steps in before the meeting


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I do want you to understand that Top Bar type hives in Texas I would imagine they don't do too well. I say that due to the heat and those types of frames do not have much support for the comb. I watched several video's on YouTube and the conclusion was most times anyone picked up a frame bar it fell to pieces as it's pretty fragile. I didn't want the mess of dealing with broken comb. In edition Top Bar from what I have seen if you have small hive beetles in them, they tend to be a pain to rid. You can't just exactly build a screened bottom board with an oil tray. Again, I have never and nor do I own a top bar configuration or long lang hive. Bees want to be in a circle and move upward not side to side from what I gather from information. Long langs and top bars don't allow for that. Just some draw backs you have not been fed.


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

That's the reason I'm here, to learn. I do know that the local Amish community has beekeeping classes (which are already full this year) and top bar is what they teach. IDK yet, that's just my thought process for now, I'm sure it will change several times as I learn things.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

frustrateddrone said:


> I do want you to understand that Top Bar type hives in Texas I would imagine they don't do too well. I say that due to the heat and those types of frames do not have much support for the comb. I watched several video's on YouTube and the conclusion was most times anyone picked up a frame bar it fell to pieces as it's pretty fragile. I didn't want the mess of dealing with broken comb. In edition Top Bar from what I have seen if you have small hive beetles in them, they tend to be a pain to rid. You can't just exactly build a screened bottom board with an oil tray. Again, I have never and nor do I own a top bar configuration or long lang hive. Bees want to be in a circle and move upward not side to side from what I gather from information. Long langs and top bars don't allow for that. Just some draw backs you have not been fed.


Bees dont care what kind of box they are in and im pretty sure Kenya gets warm, but TBH comb stability problems are moot because she is thinking about a long lang which have frames.


----------



## Jecsd1 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from just down the interstate. I know it's a bit of a drive for you but I attend the Williamson County Area Beekeepers Association monthly meetings. I've learned a bunch and met some great local folks. 

It just so happens that January's meeting is tomorrow evening (1/28/16).

Read every bit of info you can find and draw your own conclusions. I'm currently entering my 3rd year and have enjoyed the whole process. Local bees are a great suggestion. I have been using Beeweever bees for my hives so far with decent results. 

Ask questions often...

Enjoy


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

welcome to the forum!

a lot of beeks from TX here... anyone in citrus area maybe?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Becky!


----------

